# Phal Rasa Veniana and Phal venosa



## bigleaf (Nov 7, 2010)

Phal venosa 'TH' and
Phalaenopsis Rasa Veniana (Phalaenopsis venosa X Phalaenopsis lueddemanniana)

I have both flowers in bloom to get a picture to show the size difference. Now that I took this picture - I think that I would try to pair Phal gigantea pollen on Phalaenopsis Rasa Veniana. I hope to get rounder, and red flowers similar to Phal Joey (gigantea x lueddemanniana)
Phalaenopsis Rasa Veniana was registered in 1985 but there is no F1 registered per Orchidwiz.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 7, 2010)

Interesting idea, Peter. Wouldn't gigantea give it spots?


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 7, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Interesting idea, Peter. Wouldn't gigantea give it spots?


Yes, it would be heavily spotted to look like a solid color. 

This is a selected cultivar of Phal Joey 'HF #10' (gigantea x lueddemanniana). I'm imagining this flower with more yellow-red color attributes from species parent Phal venosa. Also I'm hoping the inflorescences would be shorter.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 7, 2010)

wow!! Gorgeous reds...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 8, 2010)

It is beautiful! How long are the spikes? I thought tall spikes were desirable.


----------



## bigleaf (Nov 9, 2010)

The spikes of Phal Joey are 36 to 48 inches, they droop down with few (4-5) flowers at the end of inflorescences. I like short spikes of novelty phalaenopsis that are less than 12 inches. It makes packaging plants cheaper and easier.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2010)

bigleaf said:


> The spikes of Phal Joey are 36 to 48 inches, they droop down with few (4-5) flowers at the end of inflorescences. I like short spikes of novelty phalaenopsis that are less than 12 inches. It makes packaging plants cheaper and easier.



Good plan! It also helps those of us who already have too many plants to have a few more!


----------

